# Pablo D.O.G. pics



## maryam187

I'm apparently too dumb to upload pictures onto the Gallery so here you go...


----------



## irnfit

Oh, you definately made the right choice. Too cute!


----------



## Kathy

Ahhh, what a darling puppy! LOVE that face!!! Both of them for that matter. <grin>


----------



## JanB

oh my gosh, he's giving me puppy fever and I've only had Tessa 2 weeks, LOL! he is precious and I love his outfit!


----------



## Lina

Awwww baby Pablo is too cute for words! I love the flash of paw in the second pic.


----------



## casperkeep

:biggrin1:Too cute for words I tell ya....ready for my little boy....but after brushing Jillee tonight I am thinking twice about it......puppy cut maybe coming soon.....not too sure she is really matting up!!!


----------



## ama0722

How cute and you guys look so snuggly!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures Maryam.Your little guy is adorable.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Oh my Oh my

He is so cute. Maybe the photos are too big for the gallery? Make sure they are 72 dpi... not 300.. 

Yall are both adorable.


----------



## ChristineL

Ohhhh SO cute!


----------



## Amy R.

Great pix, Maryam! He could not be cuter!!


----------



## Leeann

What a cutie Maryam, thanks for sharing


----------



## Laurief

Pablo, you are so handsome!! Maryam, can you believe that at one time wonered about him for Sancho?? You certainly made the right choice for you!


----------



## Thumper

He's just precious! Yall' make the cutest couple!!

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Thank you everyone! Pablo says his 'wuff you!' meaning thank you, LOL.


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ If you took away the white on Pablo's face, he'd look so much like Tori. She has those same eyes, expressions and "poofy" hair. Needless to say, I think he's pretty darned cute!


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

It is so good to see you with Pablo. After all these weeks - he's finally at his forever home. He is just a cutie. I hope he is settling in just fine.
Kisses from me and Sissy!


----------



## mckennasedona

Awww, he's adorable. I love seeing the photos of the two of you.


----------



## Missy

Maryam, he is just so special. you can see he only has eyes for you!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Pablo is a cutie-patootie! I love him in his sweater!


----------



## Janet Zee

Adorable! He is just too adorable!


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Janet. Hugs to Baci.


----------



## Janet Zee

*Michele,*

Thank you so much. Bacci was neutered this morning and the Vet just called to say I can pick him up at 11 AM, so I am out the door to get my baby boy.


----------



## Havtahava

Great new pictures, Maryam! I didn't realize Pablo had that little spritz of white hairs on the top of his muzzle. You'll have to make sure you get some good pictures of that area (like you have) as he grows. It will be interesting to see if he holds the white, or if it grows to cover more hairs or disappears completely.


----------



## Leslie

Janet~ Tori sends lots of "get well quick lickies" to Bacci!


----------



## pjewel

Maryam,

This is definitely the proverbial love story. You can see it in both your eyes. What a cutie he is and he looks like he knows he's in the perfect place. I'm so happy for both of you.


----------



## Laurief

Oh - Poor Bacci, kisses from the 4 L's , let us know how he makes out.


----------



## irnfit

There goes my esp working again. I didn't even know Bacci was being neutered, just wanted to send hugs his way and say Hi to you. Now, you can give him extra hugs from me. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## Janet Zee

Sorry Maryam for hi-jacking your thread.

Michele & Laurie, thank you so much for the well wishes. Bacci is home and doing OK. He doesn't much like having to stay in his ex-pen especially since I have his favorite playmate here, (I'm babysitting for my son's MinPin).


----------



## Lina

Janet, Kubrick sends licks to Bacci to make him feel better, and I send belly rubs! :kiss:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Paco is precious!


----------



## maryam187

*Blue eyes, baby's got blue eyes...*

To stop the hi-jacking :biggrin1: and to show you why I call him my little bunny...also: we bathed him today and took a picture of grandma Pablo in his daddy's arms, enjoy!


----------



## maryam187

Hehe, Vicky, that's cute, my puppy's name is Pablo and his stuffed brother's name is Paco!


----------



## Paige

Janet Zee said:


> Thank you so much. Bacci was neutered this morning and the Vet just called to say I can pick him up at 11 AM, so I am out the door to get my baby boy.


Janet, I hope Bacci heals quicky and back to himself in no time.:hug:


----------



## pjewel

Aww, poor Bacci. Glad he's back home and on his way to healing. Sending a gentle squeeze his way.


----------



## Julie

Hope Bacci is getting along well.:hug: for Bacci!

Cute picture of Pablo.....


----------



## Thumper

Sweet bathtime picture! And love the new blue eyes 

Janet, I hope Bacci feels better quickly! Sending lotsa slobbery Gucci lickies your way! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## KristinFusco

Hi Maryam!

Great photos of Pablo, he is extremely handsome! I am so happy that we are "related" now, so that Nico can watch his brother Pablo grow up on the forum!

~Kristin


----------



## maryam187

Kristin, 
wish we lived closer. Bobbi is enjoying the last few weeks with your little darling, can't wait for YOU to have him so you can take many pictures yourself!


----------



## irnfit

Kristan, I have to remind you that I am only an hour away from you. So, it would be easy to have a playdate. Maybe we can convince the other NY people to come too.


----------



## KristinFusco

Michelle, 

Lito and Nico would LOVE to have a playdate with Kodi and Shelby! We just had a playdate today with Karen and Brady and the boys had the best time! They were so cute together! And as par for the course I didn't bring my camera, I think I win the award for "World's most negligent photographer".


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha Kristin! I can save you, well, maybe a little. You've sent a few photos to my cell phone over the last couple of months. I'll try to get them uploaded to one of my photo sites and will link them on the forum to save you.


----------



## havaluv

Oh my goodness! What a cutie pie! He looks at you so intently in that first picture...LOVE! I'm so happy for you.

Oops...I missed a bunch of pages in this thread.... 

The pictures with Dad are adorable too! What a lovey face!

I hope Bacci is feeling better too! Sending hugs!


----------



## maryam187

OK, just to make sure everyone gets a Pablo overload... :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Oh, I guess I forgot how to insert clips...darn it!


----------



## maryam187

OK, now it worked...this is my DH and Pablo during the sit/down lessons.


----------



## Janet Zee

You guys are the greatest! Bacci & I appreciate all the healing wishes and especially all the hugs & kisses, even the slobbery ones. lol.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, what cute lessons! I WANT A PUPPY!!!! :hurt:

Ok, enough of that... Pablo is just too cute and very smart!


----------



## maryam187

Lina, trust me: you DON'T want a puppy that young! I'm exhausted and faint whenever he naps, LOL. It's tough to keep that little man busy inside since he can't go outside yet...sigh.

Janet, hope all the well wishes for Bacci are effective, Pablo and I add some too!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Maryam- Pablo is *so* darn cute! And what a smart puppy! I just want to hug him!


----------



## Lina

Maryam, I agree with the age thing... I think 10-11 weeks is the best time if you want that little tiny look, though I got Kubrick at 13 weeks and it was great since he slept through the night and was pad trained. I do sort of wish I had him when he was younger just so I could squish him!


----------



## irnfit

Pablo is just too darn cute. These Havs are so smart. I'm playing your video and poor Shelby is so confused...who's telling me to sit/down? Everytime she hears sit, she looks at me like Mom, your lips aren't moving.

Lina, I bet you squish Kubric alot. He just looks like he loves to be squished. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Michele, you have no idea! I think that's why he doesn't mind it when kids grab him as much... I squish him a LOT. And I like to think that he loves it.


----------



## maryam187

OK, sorry for the Pablo flood, but he's SOOO cute right now! I love it when he sleeps ON TOP of his stuffed friend Paco, hope you can see what I mean.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, poor Paco is being suffocated! LOL. Very cute picture!


----------



## JanB

Maryam, Oh my gosh, soooo cute! I'm going to show Tessa your sit/down lessons in the hopes she'll learn the proper way to behave. Somehow she thinks "sit" and "down" means "it's time for me to jump around and frantically grab for the treat, THEN I'll sit/down", LOL! Pablo is so well-behaved


----------



## havaluv

We like the Pablo flood...lets make it a Pablo DELUGE...MORE PICS!  He's such a cutie pie..and look how smart!


----------



## Beamer

Pablo! lookin good! loookin good!


----------



## EK8s

Oh, Maryam, Pablo is ADORABLE! He is so smart to be able to follow the commands! Please keep the pictures coming. I love them!!! 

Eileen


----------



## Thumper

TOOO cute! Smart lil' fellow! 

K.


----------



## maryam187

Jan, Pablo is wild as can be! He jumps up at us and grabs my pantlegs at EVERY occasion, don't be fooled by the 5 quiet minutes per day! LOL.


----------



## JanB

maryam187 said:


> Jan, Pablo is wild as can be! He jumps up at us and grabs my pantlegs at EVERY occasion, don't be fooled by the 5 quiet minutes per day! LOL.


OK, I guess I can take Tessa out of her corner then...she's doing the very same thing! LOL!!

So, he's a little actor, performing for the camera then 

More pics please!!


----------



## Thumper

NAHHH! I don't believe it!! ound: Isn't pupphood fun!? Its like you don't remember how hard it was until you read stories about it and your like "Oh..YEAH!".

Gucci used to nip at my jeans when she was hungry. I had to break that habit ...real quick, even though she was dashingly cute when doing it!

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Kara,
I think it's very cute too, but I don't show it! Either I ignore him, shake him off, say 'off' or ultimately put him in his time out with a chew toy, cause he bit me a few times and it hurts and I don't want him to keep this habit.


----------



## mckennasedona

Maryam, Pablo is so darned cute and smart too!!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh my goodness, Maryam, Pablo is SO cute and SO smart! You guys are doing a fabulous job with him. Oh, I'm getting puppy fever, just want to squeeze him right through the screen!


----------



## maryam187

*Are you all just saying he's smart or is he really?* Is a little over 10 weeks now and I have no idea what the normal learning curve for a puppy is. He truly chews on my nerves at times and I feel like a bad person when I'm annoyed by him. Most of the time I think he's super cute though.


----------



## JanB

Maryam, Tessa was 4 mo when we got her so I can't attest to whether he's "smart" for his age or not (but I tend to think all of OUR dogs are simply brilliant, lol!). 

However, I can tell you it's perfectly normal to be annoyed with our babies, human or canine! I can't tell you how many times I told my kids who I love to death, "I have one nerve left and you're standing on it", LOL!!

So don't be so hard on yourself!! You are NOT A bad person, you're human and perfectly normal!


----------



## Thumper

I think he's smart 

I remember Gucci catching on to the tricks really young at 8 weeks. My husband said she was the smartest puppy he'd ever seen, actually ALOT of people told me that. So, do havs have higher IQ's? I certainly think so. Biased? ehh...of course. lol, but that doesn't change the facts. hehe.

Kara


----------



## maryam187

OK, I will upload another clip of his today's lesson later, then we'll decide HOW smart he really is! LOL
Jan, thank you for your encouraging words, I feel guilty almost all day long


----------



## Leeann

Yea more Pablo lessons.. Maryam, I have to agree these guys are very smart and eager to please. I remember feeling the same way you do when Ry came home, dont worry # 2 is easier LOL


----------



## maryam187




----------



## Lina

Maryam, how CUTE!!! I love these videos of Pablo! 

Although, where is his face?


----------



## Missy

Maryam, he is so freakin cute I may have to join the super puppy snatching league and steal him from you. we could stop by on our way to atlanta for christmas


----------



## pjewel

I'm so impressed with how much he's learned in so short a time. I think I'll have to send Milo to you for some training. Perhaps you can say "poop outside," or "don't pee on the carpet," in those lovely dulcet tones and have him run for the nearest patch of grass. I'm impressed!! You're a great teacher.


----------



## irnfit

He is just too darn cute and smart. It's amazing how smart they are at such a young age.


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Maryam! I LOVE the pictures and videos of you and Pablo!
They are absolutely wonderful! He is just the cutest thing and you are beautiful! I must add, your DH ain't chopped liver either!

Pablo is really smart and you must be a wonderful, patient teacher. It took me about a year to get that far with Cooper!
Keep the precious pictures coming please!

Beverly


----------



## JanB

Maryam, wow...he IS brilliant!

Now, I better get to work with Tessa, lol!


----------



## maryam187

OK, I get it, it's not just me, everyone seems to agree HE IS FREAKING CUTE! ound:
I just have to work on my hand signs too, not just verbal commands, it's my first time training a dog, so I have A LOT to learn myself!
I think repetition is the key and as you can see, I try to always repeat the 'old commands' like sit&down so he doesn't forget.
Now please don't think that he's always that well behaved!!! He just really seems to enjoy the obedience sessions and I decided to treat him with little pieces of carrot, he's so chubby already, my little fatty.
Thank you all for your kind comments, makes me feel like I'm accomplishing something during these exhausting puppy days. Have I told you, I love him most when he *SLEEPS* in my arms? Hehe.


----------



## Amy R.

Brilliant, Maryam. Love that latest video!


----------



## Lynn

Maryam,

He is just too cute.... that reminds me I need to teach Missy to down, I have been working on come and sit, but forgot about down.:biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

It's been a while since we have seen pics of Pablo - I am feeling kinda lost without Pablo updates.


----------



## Leeann

Ditto Marie, We need new Pablo pictures AND a new video please.


----------



## maryam187

TADAAAAA, here you go, cause I just had the same feeling...


----------



## Sissygirl

Boy - that was service.....

He is just adorable - that just made me want to pick him up and love on him.

Too cute!!!


----------



## DanielBMe

He's gorgeous! Your husband/boyfriend reminds me of how I must look when I'm playing with Bogart and Brando outside lol too funny.


----------



## mckennasedona

Pablo is so adorable. I'll bet you are having so much fun with him. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Marie!

I don't know if everybody's seen his latest pics in the October Challenge (I posted much later though!), so here you go
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1983&page=55

If you go to post #547 you'll see them, they're really cute...


----------



## maryam187

Daniel, this is my tiny peruvian FEMALE friend, she's just dressed warm, cause she came straight from summertime in Lima into wintertime in NC, LOL.


----------



## Judy A

He is such a cutie.....hard not to fall in love!!


----------



## DanielBMe

maryam187 said:


> Daniel, this is my tiny peruvian FEMALE friend, she's just dressed warm, cause she came straight from summertime in Lima into wintertime in NC, LOL.


Marie,

LOL my apologies! I was more or less watching pablo but it occured to me how I must look. Actually I must look even funnier cause I run back and forth, waive my arms, grab their butts, run around lol

Regardless she still reminds me of me


----------



## KristinFusco

Great video Maryam!

Pablo is absolutely gorgeous! He looks so much stronger and taller than his brother Nico (from what I can tell from the video anyway :biggrin1. His coat also seems thicker. Nico's hair is babyfine, but maybe that is because I compare Nico to Lito's adult coat, which is super thick and very silky with no frizz.

He looks so happy, I am glad that everything is going so well!

~Kristin


----------



## pjewel

I love your video. Milo was sitting in my lap watching with me and when he heard "do you want a cookie," he cocked his ears and was ready for his treat. Whenever I try to get him to come back in from his play time in the yard I offer a cookie. It was funny to watch.


----------



## Lina

Oh that is just too cute Maryam! Pablo is adorable. I just want to squish him.


----------



## Amy R.

Great video, Maryam. Pable is SOOO cute. I LOVE him. I may just have to join the SPSL.


----------



## Laurief

THANK YOU for our Pablo fix!! It seems like forever since we last saw him! He has gotten so big - that cutie pie!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my gosh! Pablo is so darling! He just bounces and bounces like a black and white bunny. Thanks for the video of that cute little boy, Maryam!


----------



## maryam187

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! I call him my bunny and tell everyone 'he's not a puppy, he's a bunny', LOL. 
Kristin,
his hair is very baby-thin, but it got much fuller. And as I told you, he weighs over 7lbs., I'm sure he's around 7.5 now. I think it's all my fault cause I thought he needed plenty of exercise to get rid of the patellar subluxation (which has now disappeared!) and to channel his puppy energy. Well, we went for 2-3 35min walks each day and when the weather turned so nice, we even went to the park 3x for 1.5-2.5 hours. If you think he ever stopped to take a break, you're wrong! He's such a sporty little puppy, but he got VERY muscular and maybe I exaggerated a little too much. Don't know if that much walking/running is good for a 15.5 week old pup.


----------



## Sissygirl

maryam187 said:


> Thanks Marie!
> 
> I don't know if everybody's seen his latest pics in the October Challenge (I posted much later though!), so here you go
> http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1983&page=55
> 
> If you go to post #547 you'll see them, they're really cute...


Oh Maryam, thanks for posting that again. I was so busy during that time that I totally missed that thread. He is such a cutie. Please post more videos - we love seeing little Pablo.


----------



## maryam187

Oh and Daniel,
you totally crack me up, my name is Maryam, Marie is Sissy's mom. :laugh:


----------



## Missy

Pablo has gotten so big and bubbly. What a cutie.


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Whoo we got a Pablo Video :whoo:

Wow Maryam he really is growing up, such a cutie.


----------



## marjrc

Now how on Earth could I miss 11 pages of posts in this thread?? I've been sooooo busy and AWOL that I feel like a newbie! :biggrin1: GREAT photos, Maryam and wonderful video clips! Pablo is adorable!!!!! I love his tiny tail wagging while he's doing the commands. The 'creep' is totally impressive! Way to go, you guys! You're doing a great job with the little one.


----------



## Poornima

Wow! Pablo is so smart! You are doing a great job at training. He looks so adorable.


----------



## maryam187

Just so I put pressure on myself and DH: I promise to post a new clip of the smart-pup this WE. Hope we can catch him do all the new stuff like fetching, shake hand, belly,etc. for you guys...


----------



## maryam187

*Pablo's Tricks @ 4 months*

OK everybody, as promised I'm posting the latest Pablo-milestones. We took this video tonight and I have no idea, why the clips get so dark, but we turned all the living room lights on, so sorry for the bad quality.
Some short explanations: 
Pablo sits and downs for treats for weeks now, but the challenging part is that he now does it w/ and w/o treats, w/ hand signal only, w/ verbal command only, etc. This is a lot of fun to see his little brain work.
I taught him to shake hand ('dast bede'=Farsi for shake hand) with his RIGHT paw. It's so cute to see that he's right handed now in most of the stuff he does. I'll work on the other 'hand' soon with a different command.
He also fetches quite well and knows he has to touch our hands with the toy in order to get a treat or be played with. I'll try to get that for you too.
Belly is our new command, we started it yesterday, so he doesn't know what to do yet if I just give him a verbal 'belly' command, but he does it with the hand signal only.
I have never owned a dog before and surely make some mistakes that the pros here will hopefully give me some advice/corrections on, but it's SO MUCH FUN! We're starting puppy school on Tuesday, so I'll learn some stuff there too.
Sorry for the long :blabla: but we're so proud of the bugger (sp?)

PS: he sits at the curb too now (on command) :whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, thanks to that cute mystery pup on the other thread, no one is interested in Pablo's latest video  I'm going to bed now and hope SOMEONE will acknowledge it by tomorrow morning :biggrin1:
PS: Julie, just being a stinker, but in a funny way, no offense!!!


----------



## Guest

Maryam...

You are doing a really GREAT job with Pablo!!! How did you teach him to jump??


----------



## MopTop Havanese

He is so cute and smart! You are doing such a great job training him!
My girl Daisy is our "trickster"~ my daughter has taught her tons of tricks! (I know, I know, I need to get it on video)
Daisy waves "hi" with one paw, then waves "bye bye" with the other paw.
She also knows roll over (which should be easy for you to expand on with you already teaching him to lay on his back). She knows "play dead" which is simular to Pablos tummy rub. She can also "sit pretty" (sitting on her back legs with her paws in the air). She "dances" simular to him on her hind legs. 
I love his "creep"....it's adorable!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Laurief

Maryam - I would have responded last night - but I go to bed early. 
What a great video - I just decided I am going to train mine to jump too = that is just too cute!! We didnt get to see his cute face though - send us some pics of his gorgeous face!!


----------



## Leeann

Great Video Maryam, looks like we may have an agility hav in the making. Keep up the good work on the training.


----------



## Diana

Great video Maryam, Pablo is so very cute and a good boy! I am going to definitely need help on the training front, Teddy is such a fluffball with ALOT of enthusiasm right now!:biggrin1: It's nice to see a pup alittle older than Teddy and how much he can accomplish. Great job!


----------



## maryam187

Diane,
he jumps all the time anyway. So that's not really a big trick for him, LOL. I just made him sit with the treat in my hand and then make him basically follow the treat over my legs.

I forgot he can also 'shake it' when he holds a toy in his mouth. That's how I wanted to teach him how to use the wiggling veggie when he was younger. He also knows who his 'daddy pie' is, like when I say 'where's daddy pie? Go see him' he goes looking for DH. It's too cute...oh and 'boro beeroon' = get out of here (he's not allowed in the kitchen). Actually he understands or at least reacts to many little commands like 'this way' or 'stay with mommy' and of course 'you want a cookie?' :laugh:


----------



## maryam187

Diana, I got Pablo at 9 weeks and started right away with sit and down. Once he knows those with and then later without the treat reward you can start adding tricks one by one. It's never too early to teach them sit and it's fairly easy to teach.


----------



## Diana

Thanks Maryam for the tips! I just found a treat Teddy *loves*, the freeze dried liver bits(yuck! ) so perhaps that will hold his attention better! Did you read any special books that you could recommend? I have "puppies for dummies"


----------



## maryam187

Diana,
no I didn't read any books but I would recommend you to do so. I'm sure I would do better too if I read one. We have a thread on recommended books here somewhere and I believe the book you mentioned was listed there too. We're starting puppy class tomorrow and will surely learn a lot there! Good luck.


----------



## Julie

Neat video Maryam! That Pablo is one smart guy and as cute as can be! That little jump just makes you want to give him a big bear hug!:hug:


----------



## JanB

Great video Maryam! What a cutie-pie! We start puppy class on Wed. Tessa already knows a few commands too so I hope we both move to the head of the class, lol!


----------



## Amy R.

Another great video, Maryam. I love watching Pablito's progress. You're a great trainer and he is so smart, and CUTE !!


----------



## DanielBMe

maryam187 said:


> Oh and Daniel,
> you totally crack me up, my name is Maryam, Marie is Sissy's mom. :laugh:


lol Okay I'm just getting everything wrong...I'll just keep my mouth closed (well technically my fingers off the keyboard) and just read 

BTW Bogart is extremely muscular on the upper body. He runs for hours in the park with Labs and Retrievers chasing tennis balls. He can easily keep up with them. He's been like that ever since he was a puppy. He just lives for chasing tennis balls. Problem is he never brings them back. Runs for them, grabs them, then lies down with them. I get just as much exercise going after him to get the balls.


----------



## maryam187

Daniel :laugh: We're lucky Pablo brings his toys back so he can tease us with them.


----------



## Guest

Daniel..don't feel too bad, as I am sure I will be out shining you very soon...
I'm "TRYING" to decrease my caffeine intake. I'm only on day 3 and already I feel like I have a major brain freez!!:frusty:


----------



## DanielBMe

imamurph52 said:


> Daniel..don't feel too bad, as I am sure I will be out shining you very soon...
> I'm "TRYING" to decrease my caffeine intake. I'm only on day 3 and already I feel like I have a major brain freez!!:frusty:


Are you decreasing or totally cutting it out? I would never stop drinking coffee. I enjoy it too much. I have my morning coffee and that's it...well on Mondays I have a second one after lunch. Fri and Sat I have my morning coffee and one in the evening so I don't fall asleep before midnight. That's it. I tried drinking coffee in the afternoons but for some reason I can't...except for Mondays. Maybe you should try decaf, that way you don't feel like you are missing something...


----------



## Guest

Daniel...

I started a thread "Coffee and 2008"...

I was thinking of switching entirely to SWP decaf (which is the best is you are going decaf)..but now three days into having just cut my caffeine intake in half is killing me!
I feel VERY fatigued! ( I really- REALLY look and feel like my avatar!)

One never knows how addicted they are to caffeine until they try to cut back or go cold turkey all together. SWP Decaf (bean of course) tastes just as good as the regular., but just doesn't have the "kick it up a notch" effect!


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, I ADORE Pablo!! He's a real cutie. And yes, 'bugger' is the right word. lol 

You are doing a wonderful job teaching him commands! I am very impressed, girl.  Naming what the puppy does naturally, like jumping or shaking, is the easiest way to teach tricks and you are doing that as well as the other things. I wish I wasn't so lazy about doing at least half what you do, but I keep saying I'll do more with the dogs, then ..... I don't... ! It isn't quite as easy with two though. sigh... 

Do keep showing us clips though. Maybe one day I'll actually get off my butt! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

> We didnt get to see his cute face though - send us some pics of his gorgeous face!!


What Aunt Laurie wants, Aunt Laurie gets! Here you go. And as always I wasn't able to upload the pics to the gallery, only the one taken with my cell phone


----------



## Beamer

Maryam,

Pablo is growing up! He's looking very handsome these days! How much does he weigh now?

Ryan


----------



## Guest

Maryam..

I could look at Pablo pictures ALL day!! He is just so darn cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Ryan, he's 16.5 weeks old and weighs 7.4 pounds. It seems he slowed down weightwise, but is getting taller now. I put the pic with the 1 gallon water bottle up for comparison.

Diane, thanks, I look at his pics all day too, even though he's right next to me ound:


----------



## Laurief

:clap2::clap2: Aunt Laurie is Happy!!!! What a sweet face!! I love the little white hairs under and around the bottom of his nose!!


----------



## maryam187




----------



## Tritia

aww, how cute! He does what Cooper does with clothes, rolls and rolls.


----------



## maryam187

Man, that's really starting to get me mad! Pablo's face is so dark already and youtube messes the clips up even more. So *I'm really sorry for the terrible quality*, I was trying to show you how much Pablo (dis)liked his new hoodie, guess he was trying to rub it off, LOL.


----------



## pjewel

At least he moves. Better than Milo, the statue.


----------



## Laurief

Wow, Maryam, it looks like you are teaching him to be bilingual - does he respond to both languages? He is such a cutie!


----------



## Poornima

Maryam, that's cute. Pablo has grown quite a bit. Benji likes his raincoat and is often eager to go out wearing it.


----------



## maryam187

Laurie, Pablo is trilingual for now: English, German and Persian. I'll probably introduce some French and maybe Spanish soon. I always tease my DH that our dog will soon understand more languages than him ound:


----------



## Laurief

Wow - how cool!!! He already is familiar with more languages than I am. It think that is terrific!! He is just too cute!! WAs the wait worth it??


----------



## ama0722

Sageh Khoshgel!!!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Laurie, the wait was worth it, but I'm putting all the years of attention into this tiny doggie, he's getting too confident, hahaha.

Amanda, kheylee mamnoon! How cool!!!


----------



## ama0722

Maryam- okay I had to ask to have that translated! My persian friend was at my desk when I was playing the video so I cheated!

Amanda


----------



## Guest

Maryam.. at least Pablo moved when you put the sweater on him. I put Sophie's new snow coat on her and she hit the floor and acted like she were dead!

That was a cute video!


----------



## maryam187

Yeah, those freezing dogs are too funny, they kept showing that one episode of GND (Girls Next Door) where Bridget's dog Wednesday was dressed by her and she went into this super funny 'dog-o-tonia'. Kept watching it over and over again. Maybe I can find it on youtube and will post it here...


----------



## dboudreau

Maryam, Your doing a great job with Pablo. He is adorable.


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, you have such a beautiful, sing-song voice, it's no wonder Pablo responds to you so well! Poor little guy doesn't much like having that sweater on, eh? lol Cute!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Pablo is so cute!!!


----------



## maryam187

Marj, thanks for the voice comment. I think I sound terrible, but I try to sound 'interesting' and happy for Pablo so he thinks it's fun to be near me/follow me. So far it seems to work.


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

He is way tooooo cute!!!


----------



## marjrc

maryam187 said:


> Marj, thanks for the voice comment. I think I sound terrible, but I try to sound 'interesting' and happy for Pablo so he thinks it's fun to be near me/follow me. So far it seems to work.


Oh man, there are times when I sound like Minnie Mouse talking to the dogs!! The squeaky voice, the sing-song rhythm to it... lol It's just like when I had my babies. Whatever it took to get them interested and looking at me, that's what I did. LOL

My teens now just roll their eyes and groan when I get squeaky-voiced with the dogs. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Yes, I use the squeaky voice too when talking to the dogs. Now I would love to hire Maryamm to come and talk to my guys on my videos - great voice you have my dear!!


----------



## maryam187

Ahhh, you Ladies must be kidding me :laugh: I can't stand my voice when it's recorded, but I guess everybody has the same problem, cause it sounds odd to hear it coming from outside your body.
With that being said, please hire me to come play with your dogs and talk to them all day long while you film what you want :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

*2.5 hours of play&run time*

Here's a clip of Pablo's first official playdate. We met that couple and their 1 y/o Shi Tzu (Lucky) at that park a while ago and finally got to set a playdate. Pablo is a very playful, happy and dominant puppy and Lucky seems to be a little too submissive at times. He keeps lying down and it was WORK to get them to run together. As you can see Pablo loves to follow happy 'run run run' commands. They had fun and so did we. 
We went to a dog park afterwards, which was surprisingly OK, of course it always depends on the dogs and owners that are there at the same time. No video of that though cause we had to make sure we keep an eye on our crazy puppy who thinks he's a big boy and prefers playing with a Boxer/Pitbull mix rather than the Shi Tzu-Maltese mix of HIS size. Sheesh, these little guys are fearless!


----------



## Guest

Maryam...Pablo is so so SO CUTE!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Pablo is adorable! He needs Kubrick there to make him run even more! I'm sure they would make perfect play mates.


----------



## Leeann

What can I say Maryam, I love video's and what better video's to watch than Pablo growing up.


----------



## dboudreau

I think your voice is great. Love your accent! Pablo is growing like a weed, your right these guys can be fearless. Since Sam was brought up with German Shepherds he thinks they are all great and will try run up to any one he sees.


----------



## irnfit

Maryam he is so adorable. He coat is really coming in nicely.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks, Ladies. 
Lina, I personally would LOVE to see Pablo play with your gorgeous Kubrick, I'm sure they'll 'play til they lay', sort of. Although Pablo never seems to find an end to playtime, LOL.

Debbie, Pablo grew up with a Pyrenese, BC/Great Dane mix, etc., maybe that's why he doesn't care?

Michele, his coat really is coming in nicely and I wish there was a way to stop it at this stage, I love his bangs at this length. I need to take lots of pics of him so I can cut his hair this way later on.

Although we had lots of fun, I doubt we'll meet with them again. There were a few very little things that I disliked about their behavior, for instance:
Pablo pooped 5 times in a row within maybe 2 min., while we were all walking toward the 'off-leash' area and I told the lady that he's pooping his guts out because, he ate too much goose poop, grass, tree bark and God knows what a day prior (all of course in his sneaky way, so I can't catch him) and that's why I didn't want to feed him any treats that day to give his stomach a rest. Well only a few minutes later, she pulls out treats for 'her Lucky' (yeah, you're right!) and even asks me (again) if she could give Pablo some too. I say 'no, please go ahead and give it to your dog, but don't give Pablo any' and she holds it in a way that Pablo can sniff on it and grab it, all while I repeatedly say 'don't give it to him'. She didn't even bother giving the darn thing to her own dog, all she wanted was to get Pablo's attention. *argh* There were a few other things like that, that made my we-found-potential-dogsitters-bubble burst quickly, I may be over-reacting there, but if she feeds him stuff I don't want her to feed him IN FRONT OF ME, how much is she going to follow my instructions if I ever left him with them?
Her DH also was getting on my nerves by constantly getting into the dogs' play trying to mess up the hierarchy they were trying to establish. He kept pulling his Lucky up, making him stand on his back legs and 'punching' (playfully) Pablo with his dog's front paws. That totally confused both dogs. I have that on tape too, cause he kept doing it over and over again, despite his wife's and my attempts to stop him.
Sorry for the big :blah: but that was the only dog we met so far, that was small and fun for Pablo to play with.


----------



## dboudreau

I don't blame you Maryam, if she doesn't listen to you in person, who knows what she'll do when your not there. Some people don't have any dog sense or common sense. Have you started puppy classes with Pablo? That can be a great place to meet new puppies and maybe new friends for Pablo.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, he's still so stinkin' cute, Maryam! I love the sweater video and the romp with his buddy. I just love the happy-bouncy antics of an obviously joyful little guy. Sweet!

I don't blame you about not wanting to get together with them again. I had a well-meaning family member babysit one of my dogs and she fed her pork roast with the drippings over her kibble. I was furious when I heard that. She claimed the dog was begging and wouldn't give in, so she _had_ to. Grumble, grumble. Thankfully, we didn't end up in emergency that night, although I fully expected it.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Debbie and Kimberly, that makes me feel good that I'm apparently not exaggerating. 
Pablo is in puppy class, but there's only one other pup around his size belonging to a cute old grandpa. All the other ones are terribly big (Lab, Lab mix, Weimaraner, etc.) or extremely hyper and jumpy, Pablo's not feeling any one of them, LOL.
I'll try to upload some of the clips that show her feeding Pablo and him messing with the dogs' play.


----------



## Havtahava

That's how our puppy class was with our first Hav - all big dogs except for some really hyper, yappy Chihuahuas. He ended up becoming best friends with a large AmStaff (pit bull) named Butterball. She was such a sweetheart! Unfortunately, he thought all AmStaffs would love him just like Butterball did.

And no, you're not exaggerating or overreacting. If you ask someone to not give treats, they should honor that and not tease your dog.


----------



## maryam187

Here goes, if you listen closely you hear me tell her AGAIN not to give Pablo any treats, grrrhhh...


----------



## maryam187

Here are 2 of the guy not letting them play on their own


----------



## ama0722

What a shame! yeah the treat thing, I would scratch them as play date people. I had a good friend who always liked to interact with Dora and the best way to get to Dora is thru food. She kept feeding her and working her one night before a trial. I kept telling her nicely that smaller pieces as she weighs 1/10th of what your dog weighs! Well, she kept giving her more and I got annoyed and was a bit more stern bordering rude. Well the next morning, she is at the trial and who gets horrible wet bottom- Dora. Too much treats. I am in the bathroom washing her butt and she completed her rally trial with a we butt. My friend felt horrible and apologized. I think I let her know the little guys can't take that much treats and to listen to people about their dogs!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Amanda, that's just annoyingly stupid. I understand they want to be nice and loved by the dog, but that's no excuse. Now that I think about it, she mentioned they feed their dog baby food (human baby!) instead of dog food. :jaw: Pablo would probably come back ROLLING if he ever stayed with them (which will never happen).


----------



## Julie

What a shame Maryam.I'm so sorry this did not work out. I don't blame you--they must listen to you as you know what is best for Pablo.If they are not respecting you-:bolt:Let them go!:bolt:


----------



## maryam187

Here's the second.


----------



## Brady's mom

Maryam,
How annoying. The two dogs looked like they were playing so nicely. They looked like they just wanted to run, play and have fun. They certainly didn't need anyone getting involved. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Laurief

Maryam - I feel bad for you cause initially it looked like Lucky would be a perfect playdate it humand didnt get involved. That poor dog, he kept swinging him around and then throwing him onto or in to Pablo!! I am just now watching an Oprah about following your instincts, and I think yours are right on about this family - find another!! I will take him on Northern trips!!!
Laurie


----------



## maryam187

I feel a little bad now about my negative comments about that couple, because they are very nice, but not the right match for us. 
Have you ladies noticed how Pablo keeps grabbing poor Lucky's ears? He probably thought they need combing ound:


----------



## Laurief

You are not being mean or picky, your are protecting your baby. Just like you would if it were a child and a caregiver just rubbed you the wrong way. You are a good Mommy to know what is good or bad for Pablo!!


----------



## Tritia

Ah, don't feel bad. Chances are, when she sees you took a video of her backside, she'll be done with you, too :wink::wink::wink: 

I agree, they were a bit annoying. I feel much the same with human parents we try to get together with for our kids. There's always some mom, handing out Diet Dr. Pepper to all the 3 yr olds, or some dad with his clippers, offering "mohawks for everyone". No lie..that was our last one, LOL.


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,


That was strange - it would drive me nuts, too.


----------



## ama0722

Pick your doggy friend's wisely!

I am usually not the one to say something but I am married to Mr. not so social or socially awkward. We had good friends back at our old place that had Yorkies. They always wanted to do doggy play dates but their dog's weren't house trained at all. So we didn't want them at our house (obviously) but even more so, Belle is an alpha dog. So when we went there, it looked like Belle wasn't potty trained. She walked right into their house and peed on the rug-cause she is alpha at their house too and marks over everyone. They just would laugh and say you can't train the lil ones but we love them! My DH just said we can't go there because we won't have dogs who act like that!

I have found some dog people can be quite interesting!

Amanda

P.S. Just move out to LA near Leslie so you have good built in Doggy Friends!


----------



## maryam187

LOL, Amanda, I was just thinking we need to move to the West Coast during wintertime and to the East Coast during summertime. What a nice life that would be!


----------



## maryam187

Tritia, what's wrong with a collective mohawk? :rockon:

Laurie, I need to live closer to you so Pablo, DH and I can hang out with you guys.

Marie, I just tried to focus on the nice weather and hanging out with DH and Pablo. I tend to feel disturbed for too long about little things, so that was a good opportunity to work on my bad habits.


----------



## KristinFusco

Pablo is turning out so beautifully! What a gorgeous coat and sweet expression. Nico sends kisses to his brother!


----------



## Poornima

Hi Maryam, it was so enjoyable to watch Pablo have so much fun. 

I hope you find some great people with cute furbabies to have nice playdates for Pablo soon.


----------



## Guest

Maryam..

That was so odd the way that guy kept tossing his dog around like it was a dog toy (not a dog) for Pablo!


----------



## JanB

Maryam, cute videos! Like everyone else, the Dh of that couple is just plain weird and annoying. At first I thought he didn't like the fact that Pablo was pinning Lucky but he still did it in later videos even when Lucky was on top. Maybe he just doesn't know how dogs play? Even so tossing him around is strange. Trust your instincts.

We still haven't found anyone to have a play date with. Our puppy class has breeds such as German Shepherds so free play time is out of the question. 

So, even if it doesn't turn out well, it's great Pablo had at least some doggie play time.


----------



## maryam187

I think the DH just wanted to encourage his dog to 'wake up and play', cause he loved how playful Pablo was and was disappointed by his dog's 'lazy' behavior. But Lucky is just very submissive toward Pablo and that's why he kept laying down, but the DH just didn't understand that this is part of the getting to know one another and the others position. I'm sure they would have played more after establishing their roles. But it never really got to that point.
Both, the lady and her DH LOVE Pablo and were trying everything and anything to get his attention. The DH also said something like 'we need a new Lucky like Pablo' which the wife didn't like to hear, LOL.


----------



## maryam187

OK, so we finally found a match for Pablo. Junebug (another Hav/HSD) is around 1 y/o and after a short shy/stand-off-ish phase decided it's time to show that tiny pup who rules the grass. We all had a lot of fun, but it was hard to take good shots of these fast dogs.
We also met a guy with 2 beautiful Doberman (my favorites!) that were very well behaved and 'downed' for our little ones. Of course Pablo thinks any laying object is a climbing/humping target, LOL. No worries, we told him 'off' right after I took the pic for my forum friends :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Sorry about my face, I was tired&had a headache, just note the size of the red one, he was huge!


----------



## Missy

Oh what wonderful pictures Maryam!!!


----------



## Lina

Maryam, what great pictures! I'm glad that it seems that you found a good friend for Pablo!


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam, those are fun photos - glad you & Pablo had a good time.


----------



## ama0722

Very cute. I have known a lot of Dobes and they actually are a very gentle breed. There was one back in Columbus that was so scared of Isabelle. I think she may have thought Belle was a toy that came to life but she wouldn't concentrate when Belle came in the building!

Amanda


----------



## Guest

Great photos Marayam! 

Pablo looks so cute with his new little buddy:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Those Dobies are beautiful. When I worked at the shelter, they had a big one too. They would only adopt him out to someone who had experience with Dobies, because he was so big. He looked more like a Great Dane.


----------



## Diana

Maryam-
Those are great shots. I love the flying in action!! He is such a fine young man!:biggrin1: Glad he found a good pal.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Love the pictures of Pablo flying through the air with his new friend. All the dogs are beautiful!


----------



## havaluv

Great pictures! Pablo is growing up so fast...what a beauty he is!


----------



## SMARTY

I loved the photos.


----------



## maryam187

Thank you everyone for your (always) loving comments on my little smarta*s puppy, he's such a clown. Wish we could meet more members and Havs


----------



## maryam187

Junebug's mom sent me this link to a clip that shows our tiny doggies herding the big guys. Just kidding, I think they were just following them cause they're so nosy.


----------



## maryam187

Gotta love the Hollywood look over the shoulder and the head tilt! Luckily he tilts his head pretty much whenever I tilt my head and say 'Huh? What did you say? Oh really?!' :laugh:
I got him this bathrobe and a bigger one way before I had him, but only used it once. Talking about buying unneeded doggy clothes. But he looks so darn cut in it. I'll put a clip up here in a little bit, where you can see him in 'action'.


----------



## havaluv

What a dollbaby Pablo is! His face is soooo black and his white is so white! He's beautiful! I love his expressions.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Shelly, his white is a very crisp white, but his ticking makes it look pretty 'dirty' when we take pics inside, you should see him in the sun!


----------



## maryam187

Now I ain't sayin' he's a gold digger...


----------



## Lina

Maryam, that is SO CUTE! I love his little pounces of attack!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Pablo is so darn adorable! He's growing up so fast!


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Ladies, I was actually trying to get his growls, but he stopped being vocal once I started filming.
Here's a little fun clip about his reaction to vinegar.


----------



## maryam187

PS: I usually don't tease him with the vinegar, he's the one who comes over and fusses at me, but as soon as the camera is on, he gets shy.


----------



## lfung5

He is so cute. I am thinking he doesn't like the vinegar! LOL


----------



## Sissygirl

I love Pablo pics and videos - he's a cutie!


----------



## Lina

Pablo looks so cute trying to eat the vinegar, LOL.

It cracks me up that he doesn't have a face in your videos! You can only see it when his teeth are trying to grab the paper towel.


----------



## juliav

Great pictures and videos of Pablo, he is so adorable. I don't think he liked that vinegar and his bed is beginning to look a bit too small. I think you've gotta go shopping.


----------



## Laurief

cute, cute


----------



## maryam187

Julia, LOL, unfortunately he fits in his bet quite well, so DH won't have to fear any shopping...for a bed...but I plan on hitting the petedge website soon for flea prevention and 'some stuff to reach the $60' teehee


----------



## juliav

maryam187 said:


> I plan on hitting the petedge website soon for flea prevention and 'some stuff to reach the $60' teehee


Reaching the $60.00 mark shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## marjrc

Awww.... these latest clips of Pablo are too cute! I love all that snorting and growling they do. I understand that black face in photos and videos all too well, since Ricky is all black. If it weren't for his small, white goatee, we wouldnt' know which end was which!! 

If you aren't crazy about the ticking, you won't want to be shaving/cutting Pablo down too much as it will definitely become very pronounced. Just something I've seen with other "ticked" Havs.


----------



## maryam187

Do you think I can get a free bag from Purina, if I show them how much Pablo likes their bag? ound:
Marj, told you he sticks his head into stuff :laugh:


----------



## Diana

ound:ound: I love it!!! BTW, I love Pablo's coat, it looks so silky!


----------



## maryam187

Here's a short clip of Pablo at the Bark Park. Just to show you how much of a teaser and runner he is. He loves engaging dogs&people into chasing him. Unfortunately I ran out of disc space, but will hopefully get a better clip of our wild child next time.


----------



## Lina

LOL, Maryam! Pablo really is a tease.


----------



## irnfit

Don't you love the way they can run so fast and do those tight turns. Pablo is so cute and getting so big.


----------



## maryam187

Oh man, he's so goofy. He makes everybody laugh every single time we go there. Wish I can get a much better clip soon, I would love for y'all to see his excited and mischievous face when he runs and looks back to make sure everybody's after him, LOL.


----------



## JanB

LOL Maryam, Tessa loves this game too. I just had Tessa at the park this afternoon with some friend's of mine with their older bigger dogs and Tessa tied the RLH game to try to entice them to chase her but they wouldn't do it - too old and tired for a puppy, lol.

However, we did make some adult converts who thought they didn't like small dogs because they think all of them are hyper and annoying barkers. They were all amazed at how friendly and sweet Tessa is :biggrin1:

Pablo is getting so big! Our babies are growing up aren't they?


----------



## casperkeep

How cute Maryam....Pablo would love a little playmate to have chase him....I will show you some videos of Betzie and Jillee when she gets her....should be fun...he is soo stinken cute!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Looks like he loves the dog park! Do they have all size dogs in one?


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Ladies. Pablo really is getting big! He's 10'5" tall (whithers) and 16" long (back) and weighs 11 pounds and will be 6 months in 1 week. Hope he stops growing soon...


----------



## maryam187

Amanda, there's no written sign for sizes, there are 3 quite big fenced-in areas and usually the smaller ones go in one and the big dogs play in the other one. But we went there a few weeks ago when it was quite cold and there weren't any small ones. So we decided to let him play with the big guys (which he prefers anyway) and it went so well, that we kept going back in there. As soon as there is a potentially threatening big dog, we'd go to the other area.


----------



## Leeann

Monte & Riley are very jelouse, they want to RLH too.


----------



## maryam187

Oh Leeann, I would love for you to come here and bring your guys for a looooooong RLH!


----------



## Leeann

How far are you from Myrtle Beach?? I can always get DH to go on a golfing vaca.


----------



## maryam187

Oh cool, I think we're 4 hours away. We might go there in early May. Not sure though.....


----------



## ama0722

wait until after Sept please!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722

Everytime we have gone to a big dog park, Belle ends up causing a fight. I dont know what it is but she gets pushy and then some how escapes the fight. Then the big dogs get into one. Last time it was a great dane- they are usually so calm. Maybe Belle was trying to hump it or something!


----------



## Leeann

Oh Maryam are you going to Bike Week?? I didnt know you rode a Harley


----------



## Leeann

DH likes to go in March, he passed this year. Maybe I will have to go with him and the 50 other guys next year.


----------



## maryam187

????? Leeann, I didn't know I did either, LOL, I can barely ride a bicycle :laugh: No, we thought about going to Virginia or Myrtle Beach, because I think there's a holiday that allows a long WE.

Amanda, so are you moving this September? How cool! Maybe we can go to the beach in the fall and have a beach-playdate :whoo: That little Belle of yours sure knows how to drive the big guys crazy, huh?


----------



## ama0722

Yeah, not for certain of fall or next year but he signed the offer letter 

Oh a beach play date would be awesome!!! Dora loves the beach!!!


----------



## Poornima

Maryam, very cute clip. I wish we had a good, clean dog park here.


----------



## maryam187

Don't worry Poornima, you'll have a clean dog park in NYC. The one I went to with Lina was lined with tile! Clack, clack, scratch, scratch, it was pretty funny to hear


----------



## Poornima

Maryam, the place we are moving to on Long Island has lots of dog lovers so I am really hoping I will get to take Benji and Lizzie to a nice dog park. It is so much fun to let them run free and while I write this, Lizzie and Benji are chasing each other running from upstairs to downstairs to the backyard and back.


----------



## casperkeep

I can't wait for Riley and Monte to play with Jillee and Betzie this summer...should be fun....we will have our hands full...my four and your two.....welcome to the zoo!! We should charge admission...split the money and each get a hav..a girl for you and a boy for me....good plan,huh????


----------



## KristinFusco

OMG Pablo is too cute!!!!

I don't think his brother Nico has hit 9 lbs yet (I think he is just shy). But he sure is spunky like Pablo and LOVES to tease his older Havbrother


----------



## maryam187

Oh Kristin, how cool! I guessed on another thread that Nico weighs around 2 pounds less. Is his hair long too? Pablo's is a little over 4" now. He looks so grown-up, it's scary.


----------



## Beamer

Maryam.. great pics and vid's.. Wow, Pab' is only 6 months old?! It seems like he has been around since my Beamer!? I guess that means he will be getting the ol' snip snip soon?? 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187

Yep, Ryan, you're right. He's getting snipped by the end of the month  I will miss his peas


----------



## KristinFusco

Yeah, Nico's hair is getting long, it is so silky! I am lucky with both of my boys' coats, they are so smooth and they hardly ever mat. I am sure Pablo is very silky too! 

He is so michevious, he is really good at problem solving and he covets anything that's mine. He steals my cell phone, shoes, anything he can jump up and carry and hides it all in Lito's kennel for some reason. ound: It's like he wants to keep his area clean so he uses Lito's bed for storage. At least he doesn't chew on it, he just hoards it  He is also going through the stage where he has to do EVERYTHING that Lito does, he is Lito's shadow right now and I think Lito relishes the times where Nico is in his ex-pen. Lito likes to watch TV in the peace and quiet :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Kristin, :laugh: that's just too cute! So can we see a recent pic of Nico for comparison? :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco

Hahaha! I'll have to ask Kimberly if I can send it to her and she can upload to the site for me. I have been lazy and using my cell phone camera and I am not sure how to download those photos to the computer, but I send her pictures and videos occasionally so she has some cute recent pics of Nico.


----------



## maryam187

Oh PLEASE do, tell her to please post them here so everyone can see the 2 brothers' progress! I'm excited!!!


----------



## juliav

Maryam - Pablo is absolutely adorable and I just love the way he gets those big guys going. Bugsy loves to do the same thing. 

Poornima - before you leave for NY, you have to come out to San Francisco and go to the Fort Funston with us. It is a gorgeous, off leash park that is right above the ocean with a beach access. It is a doggie paradise and we'd love to meet you before you leave.


----------



## HayCarambaMama

You two make a lovely couple! And I love his sweater!


----------



## maryam187

It's only in these moments when I wish Pablo were a girl. I love his shaggy look, but also like to see his eyes w/o cutting his bangs  So I guess he'll just have to look girlie from time to time. I'm sure my DH will  when he sees the pics, LOL. Gosh, he's so stinkin' cute or am I a little biased? :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima

Kristin, enjoyed reading about Nico's antics. It is great that both furbabies have very silky coats. I love Benji's silky coat (Thanks to daddy Lito). 

Maryam, Pablo looks so cute. He too has a beautiful coat. 

Julia, I hope I get a chance attend one of the playdates to meet the SF Bay Area forum pals.


----------



## havaluv

Oh cute cute cute! I love that little bit of white under Pablo's chin....I think your hubby will just have to deal with it from time to time....cuz who could resist those eyes??? Plus, he looks like he's smiling!  Yeah, I like seeing his face, what a cutie patootie.


----------



## marjrc

Ah, Maryam, Pablo is so very cute! I loved seeing him play at the dog park with all the other dogs. You wrote: *"He's 10'5" tall (whithers) "* WOW!! He doesn't look 10 feet tall!!! 

LOL

6 months already?? Where the heck has the time gone?!


----------



## Lina

Pablo is just to die for cute!  Although his topknot does look a little girlie.


----------



## Julie

I loved the video Maryam! Pablo is quite the sprinter!He can outrun those big boys!:laugh:

I love the little smirk on Pablo's close up too! He is a very cute guy! I love the topknot!:thumb:


----------



## JanB

Maryam, I love the topknot in both boys and girls! I just have to see in the eyes!  I think he looks great! Cute!


----------



## maryam187

Thank you everyone for your nice comments! 
Marj, LOL, as always I made a mistake with these darn numbers, of course I meant 10.5" tall 
Julie, I'll try to get a better clip this WE, he wasn't really in his run mode that day.

I love the topknot too, but he looks soooo girlie. He'd be the cutest girl. I guess my dog will just have to be meterosexual like Beckham, who wears a topknot too from time too time :rockon:


----------



## Julie

Maryam,
I'd love to see more video of Pablo. I know I'm always amazed at how fast they can go and turn corners on a dime!For people not used to Havs/RLH mode--can you imagine?:laugh: When my family first saw Quince do it-they were just shocked,though we did have a sheltie that did something similiar!

I think Pablo looks real "sporty" in his topknot.Quince wears one,and so does Lincoln and Scout. I think it takes a real "studmuffin" to pull of a topknot.....kinda like guys who wear pink.ound:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, you're right Quincy, Lincoln and Scott all look very manly, maybe Pablo will grow out of his cuteness and become a ragga muffin, I mean studmuffin too ound: Our guests always get that 'what in the world is going on with your dog' when he does his RLH for them. He LOVES having guests here and just goes bananas with perfect loops around people, chairs, table, etc. It's so much fun!


----------



## Julie

Oh no-:nono:---Pablo will NOT outgrow his cuteness-----are you kidding???
That's what I love about them--if they are puppies or seniors,they still have that cute look about them.When Pablo is 15---he'll look at you just like that avatar pix!:kiss:


----------



## maryam187

Awww, Julie that would be sweet :hug:


----------



## maryam187

Sorry, but I had to show y'all these other shots of him that I took with our camera. (Last pic was taken with my cell)
Isn't the second picture hilarious?
Aunt Laurie!!! Where are you??? You always ask for Pablo face/eye shots, he's waiting to hear your compliments!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh my, look how grown up he is. He has beautiful eyes. Actually, all of him is beautiful but I do like his eyes.


----------



## juliav

Awww, Pablo is just adorable and I love him with his hair up!!!


----------



## Lina

Oh he is adorable! That third picture almost makes him look like a bobble head because of the way he is standing, LOL. I love the second picture!


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Susan and Julia. I think my DH didn't get too grossed out by the topknot, which means that I can put it in from time to time and pretend he's my pretty girl-puppy.

Lina, you're right, the 3rd is so funny too, makes his head look too big for his body. Funny thing, his body looks almost too big for his tiny head in real life, but it's the opposite on pictures.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I love the third photo of Pablo - what a doll baby. I agree, he looks like the kind of guy that's very manly in his top knot.


----------



## marjrc

LOVE the latest pics, Maryam! He's very handsome!


----------



## ama0722

Awww. He is really looking grown up now too and it is nice to see Pablo has eyes! I like the last pic the way he is sitting and looking!


----------



## maryam187

Trying to upload a couple of clips from the Bark Park last WE. Here's his cute leaf butt in the meanwhile, hehe.


----------



## maryam187

OK, here's one of Pablo and Bimboo (a Peki-Poo), he was a really heavy boy but cute, just like a bear.


----------



## juliav

Humm,

Maybe it's just my computer, but when I press play it says that the video is no longer available.


----------



## irnfit

Not just you. I got the same message.


----------



## maryam187

Oh no! Let me go check


----------



## maryam187

Now that's weird. I can still see the first picture but it says 00:00 min on youtube.com as well. Shoot. It took forever to upload the darn thing, but it wasn't as cool as the 2 that follow. One is ready and the next one will be in a few...hours I guess, LOL.


----------



## KristinFusco

Great video Maryam!

Pablo's coloring is really beautiful. My boys jumped up to see him run around in the video. Also, thanks for the adorable fur belly Pablo shot you sent me the other day!


----------



## mckennasedona

Maryam, I love the vidoes. Watching Pablo run reminds me of McKenna. She LOVES to run just as fast as she can just like Pablo does from the looks of the video.


----------



## maryam187

OK, here's the last one, I promise! I just checked the first one and it works again! :whoo: Sorry about the Pablo-clip-flood, but I thought you might enjoy seeing his joyful run


----------



## Missy

Oh My Maryam!! Pablo has grown so much!!! he is fast!!! and fearless!!!! look at him with all those big dogs!!! GFETE( grinning from ear to ear) thanks.


----------



## kelrobin

Maryam
I can't believe I just discovered this thread with all your adorable photos and videos of Pablo! Wow - they are great . . . and he is so smart and handsome (and his mom must be smart too to have trained him so well!) 

If it's ever convenient, you must bring him here to play since we have such a big fenced-in backyard. He and Jackson can have one-on-one playtime and I think they are about the same size. Jackson is around 11 pounds too and will be 6 months on April 9th, so they could hump on each other!! :whoo: Barrett the 12 year old lab plays a little, but mostly just sits around and watches.

I also think there is some kind of training spot in Kernersville. Didn't you say you were taking him for training? The only problem we have in our yard right now is there is some mud in our yard from all the rain (it is pouring right now). I can't wait for some warm weather so I can sit on the deck with a cocktail and watch the boys play. Maybe a playdate after that darn basketball mess is over :crazy:


----------



## kelrobin

Maryam, I think I mentioned that we had a houseful of company this past weekend, and this was Jackson's first encounter with a toddler. I was so nervous how he would do around her. I think he thought she was a toy at first. We watched real carefully and he did GREAT . . . more than I had hoped for. One of the reasons I wanted a Hav was because of their temperament around little ones. He followed her around everywhere and would curl up beside her . . . adorable.

Sorry my camera is so lousy . . . still need to get a new one but keep having to buy ones for my sons.


----------



## havaluv

I LOVE the videos of Pablo running...pure bliss! I don't anyone could keep from smiling watching him enjoy himself! Do you ever worry that one of the big dogs will hurt him? I think I would be scared to death to let Ollie run with big dogs I didn't know. I am overprotective I think! 

The picture of Jackson is precious. He's beautiful! (the little girl is darling too!)


----------



## maryam187

Missy, glad I had you GFETE!

Kathy, thank you for the compliments and the sweet picture! Pablo loves toddlers too, he thinks they're puppies, LOL. We will definitely work something out, sounds like your backyard is made for RLH!

Shelly, I do worry about other dogs. And so does Pablo, at least for the first 10-15 min when we get to the park. We pretty much check the dogs out by letting them sniff, get petted, watching their interaction with other dogs/people, etc. And then it's time for take off! Actually the big ones aren't really the mean ones, it's the tiny stinkers, especially the Chihuaha-Terrier mixes that come there. Fortunately it's such a big area that every dog can play with his own partner without being too disturbed by others. It's very nice to see the dogs interact with one another and decide who's right and who's wrong or uninteresting. On those videos, I was more worried about twigs and branches in between the leaves, the big dog actually ran into a tree thanks to Pablo's quick turns, poor girl. Nevertheless we're always close by and give our best to check the situation out before anything bad happens BUT there's obviously no guarantee. Maybe it's also the fact that I love big dogs that's got me less scared. Pablo thinks he's big anyway.


----------



## Julie

Great new pictures and videos Maryam. Pablo is a handsome guy. See,I told you he could pull off a topknot and still look studly!:laugh:

What a cute little girl with Jackson. Havs are just fabulous with kids.


----------



## SMARTY

Maryam, I love all the pictures and video of Pablo. He is precious. He is so interactive getting the other dogs running. We do not have dog parks here, I wish we did.


----------



## kelrobin

I agree about the topknot on Pablo - he looks great and you can't even really see it because of his dark hair. Is it a clip or a band? I have been trying to figure out the best way to make a little boy not look prissy too. One of the college age girls here this past weekend could not put Jackson down and kept putting topknots on him with her ponytail bands (which he promptly removed!). He still has some short bangs which get in his eyes even with a topknot, so I'm waiting a little while to see if they will grow out. 

Pablo is lucky too with the dark fur around his eyes . . . no tear stains! Jackson has bad ones and I am trying to be patient about them knowing that his hair is still irritating his eyes and that he's teething. I love Pablo's last photo with the topknot . . . as if to say "I can see now and you're in trouble!" arty:


----------



## mckennasedona

What an adorable photo of Jackson. Can I have him?? I'll take the beautiful little girl too. 

Maryam, It's so cute to watch the little Havs play with the big dogs. The German Shepherd (?) loved chasing Pablo.


----------



## JanB

Maryam and Shelly, I'm in FL now with Tessa and they have a huge Bark Park that I took Tessa to. Like you Maryam, we found the big dogs to be better playmates than the smaller ones. We watched them for a while, then Tessa did the sniff test, and cautiously ventured out with them but after a while she was playing hard and running around with the big boys and having a great time. The little ones? Most of them were mean or not interested in running around. One of them is called Little Hitler even by his Mom  What is so great about Havs is their big dog personality in a small package.

We'll miss the dog park when we get home as we don't have one yet.

Kathy, Tessa is a girl but I buy the small clear Scunci "no damage poly bands". You can't see them when they're in so wouldn't look "girly" at all and would be a good choice for you. I've seen them in Target, Walgreens, places like that.


----------



## casperkeep

Those videos were soo cute....I can't believe he is six months now....where did the time go.....!!!! I will have to have hubby help me get some videos of little Betzie Boo Boo...I have been calling her Boo Boo!!!!!


----------



## havaluv

Jan and Maryam, I guess I will have to screw up my courage then and try to get Ollie someplace where he can play with big dogs. 

When we were in petsmart one day a big biker looking guy had a chow. I admit I had a run in with a chow once and they are probably the only dogs I feel fear around. This chow came running up to Ollie....probably just curious and/or friendly, but it made me nervous and poor Ollie pooped and peed on the spot. I mean instantaneously. I don't know if he could feel my nervousness through the lead or if he was truly just scared. It took him a while to warm up to the dogs in his puppy class too. He spent the first day hiding under the chair or in his bag. He is great with my chihuahua, but tends to growl when other dogs approach him. I'm not sure how to best remedy that. 

I'm glad to see Pablo doesn't have that problem! He looks like he is having a wonderful time! Ollie and Ruby (the chihuahua) play run like hell at home, but I think he'd have more fun with a bigger dog.


----------



## trueblue

My my...Pablo is so photogenic! He looks like he was made for the movies...I love watching his videos...poetry in motion.


----------



## marjrc

LOVE the videos, Maryam!! Pablo is such a joy to watch. I think my dogs are 'park vrigins' when I see your little Pablo whizzing around the park and woods without a care. I have never had them off-leash anywhere yet. Never exc. the tiny fenced in dog park near our house.  I wish I could go to the woods and let them loose, but I'm deathly afraid of them taking off.

There are never too many clips of Pabloboy, so bring 'em on.


----------



## kelrobin

Thanks Jan, for the tip on the hair bands. I am secretly loving looking for this kind of thing to put in Jackson's hair since I have sons and never had the fun of doing their hair. The clothing for a boy is hard too . . . wasn't going to do that either, but have found some absolutely hilarious items. Will share those at some time (kind of waiting for Jackson to get full grown so we don't outgrow them.)

Somehow I always end up with boys . . . but they have all been great!


----------



## maryam187

WOW, thanks everyone one for the great comments. It makes me so happy to see that you enjoy his videos too!
I put a little clip in his hair, it has 2 teeth on one and 3 on the other side. So far I've only used it 2 for 1 hour or so. He rubs his eyes in order to get his sun shades' back, but I try to distract him. But as soon as we stop for a few seconds he remembers the clip and wants it off, LOL.

Shelly, I'm sure Ollie felt your fear through the lead and it just added up to his own fear and *poof* he eliminated. Pablo was hiding under chairs too at puppyclass in the beginning, there were mostly big dogs that acted CRAZY in a tiny class room and that made him a little nervous. I noticed that he feels much more comfortable in the very open area of the bark park where he can escape and avoid dogs/situations. I can imagine it's the same for Ollie. Just try to take him there a few times when it's less crowded and take him off leash and see what happens. Don't baby him when he comes to you, step aside and tell him to 'go play' or maybe run a little bit and have him chase you. You'll see that's the best remedy for him.

Marj, I can't imagine to not take him off leash at any time. I even took him off leash at the age of 4 months in our historical park where there is a very strict leash law (we didn't know we were on the historical side of the park though). In Germany most dogs are off leash and BEHAVE well. I feel here most dogs NEED to be on leash cause people don't train them how to behave off leash and they go nutso.

Once again: THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR KIND COMMENTS! It made my day to see so many wonderful posts


----------



## dboudreau

I really enjoyed watching the videos, more please. Pablo is growing so fast. He is a cutie.


----------



## irnfit

Love the videos. Nice dog park.


----------



## havaluv

Thanks for telling me that, Maryam, it makes me feel better that Pablo hid under the chair for a bit too. Ollie got better as the class progressed, but still he is a bit nervous with other dogs. Not babying him is good advice. I'm going to really concentrate on it! :suspicious:

And yes...there can never be too many Pablo videos!


----------



## JanB

havaluv said:


> Thanks for telling me that, Maryam, it makes me feel better that Pablo hid under the chair for a bit too. Ollie got better as the class progressed, but still he is a bit nervous with other dogs. Not babying him is good advice. I'm going to really concentrate on it! :suspicious:
> 
> And yes...there can never be too many Pablo videos!


Shelly, Tessa hid under my chair or behind me the first day I took her to Bark Park. But once she was assured the dogs all played nice and they passed the sniff test she came out and RLH with the big boys  When she hid I just ignored it and let her figure it out on her own.

BTW, I would be afraid of Chows too, they can be mean. We've had mutts, Labs, and Goldens at the park. All are gentle giants.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, you know how much I love Pablo! His videos are awesome! What a hunk. 

Oh and have you noticed that we (including Amanda) are not the youngest forum members anymore? I feel old now. ound:


----------



## havaluv

> BTW, I would be afraid of Chows too, they can be mean. We've had mutts, Labs, and Goldens at the park. All are gentle giants.


Thanks, Jan. Now I don't feel like such a wussy. :redface: The chow I had a run in with later ended up biting another child's face horribly. I think they had to do 300 stitches or so. It was terrible. The ear was nearly ripped off his head. You never knew when that dog was going to snap. I was saved by the grace of God I think. Although I still think they are beautiful, I'll never trust a chow. Labs and Goldens are almost always wonderful, I don't think I've ever met one I didn't like!


----------



## Paige

Pablo is such a handsome boy. He has grown so much.

Isn't it great how all different types of dogs can play together. I think humans could learn alot from dogs.


----------



## maryam187

Shelly, that must have been terrible!

Paige, :amen:

Lina, who's younger than us??? edited to say: I just saw it on the Introduce Yourself thread! Wow 15, shoot I can't believe I'm already 13 years older! Feels like yesterday when I was 17. 

Jan, Pablo really was just like your sweet Tess. He didn't appreciate the crazy puppies kicking him and throwing him on his back while running in that small classroom. He decided to be smarter and went from chair to chair looking for treats in people's bags while the others were busy jumping and humping ound: But he learned at school to tell some dogs to 'back off' by showing his puppy teeth in the last two classes.


----------



## ama0722

<----- has never been the youngest member!

Maryam- that is also one cool park! Is it fenced in or just in the middle of no where. I have never see anything with that many trees. Out here they are just open grassy areas!


----------



## maryam187

Amanda, it's a fenced in park. It's got a sandy area in the front (clip with Bimboo&Pablo) and a woody area in the back (the last 2 clips). That's just 1 of the 3 fenced in areas! I guess we're very fortunate to have a great bark park like that...


----------



## havaluv

> He decided to be smarter and went from chair to chair looking for treats in people's bags while the others were busy jumping and humping But he learned at school to tell some dogs to 'back off' by showing his puppy teeth in the last two classes.


Pablo is one smart pup! And beautiful too, he just keeps getting better and better looking! Give that boy some rubbles from me today, would you, Maryam?


----------



## Lina

Maryam, there are actually two people younger than us since Anne's son (I think his username is Jalex) is on the forum now too.

Amanda, I thought you were the youngest member before I showed up... hmmmm now I'm confused.


----------



## ama0722

I thought you and Kristin both were younger than me. Maryam- how old are you? Oh Anne's son definitely wins. 

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Oh yeah, Kristin is my age! :doh:

But you were still the youngest member before I joined because Kristin joined the forum after I did.


----------



## maryam187

I was born November 1979. How old is Jalexs? I figured he must be young cause he didn't know how to spell 'college', LOL. 
How old are you, Amanda?
Shelly, will do!


----------



## maryam187

Here are a few face shots I tried to take today. We need a better camera 
I love how nice Pablo's hair looks on the third pic, maybe I should start using his shampoo and conditioner, LOL.


----------



## havaluv

Who could resist that puss! What a face! Yes, his hair looks so shiny in the third photo...but that first one is the one that gets me...there's a face that can tug heartstrings! Guapo Pablito!


----------



## maryam187

Forgot to add this one. It's my signature picture, but it looks weird in small.


----------



## ama0722

Very glossy hair-great taste in shampoo. Maryam, if you shave together, why not bath together?

Amanda


----------



## kelrobin

What a sweetie! Very nice shiny fur too. I love Pablo's whiskers hanging over the bed. They do make him look very wise and distinguished.


----------



## maryam187

LOL, Amanda,:bathbaby: we do! Well, not that I want to, but I end up getting pretty wet while bathing him.


----------



## juliav

Beautiful shiny hair and what a face, who can resist such cuteness!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gosh, Pablo has grown from an adorable puppy into a stunning young man! The shine in his coat is amazing. Whatever you're doing....keep doing it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I love the pictures -I'm able to see those gorgeous eyes!!

Karen


----------



## Diana

Maryam,
Pablo looks great in your pictures, what a handsome boy he is maturing into! 
You have a such a great subject, he would look good with any camera. :biggrin1: 
I do understand wanting a new camera though, some of these photos blow me away. I am embarrassed to post mine from my dinky, stinky camera! Your pics look great though!


----------



## Janet Zee

Pablo is getting so big and what a little cutie he is.


----------



## Lina

Love the recent Pablo pics! I just want to squish him. And I am SO glad that the Eqyss is working as well on Pable as it does on Kubrick.


----------



## JanB

Maryam, I love the gloss in his hair on the 3rd picture. What is it exactly you are using on him?

Now where is that "girly" topknot so we can see those eyes?

Even if you need a new camera, I think they are great pictures. They are better than mine...I really do need a new camera!


----------



## maryam187

Thank you everyone!
To be honest, Pablo's head has always been pretty shiny and silky more than his body. But he's very silky overall just like his brother Nico (KristinFusco's 2nd pup).
I used to wash him with Coat Handler which was great at the beginning but within time, turned his hair into cotton. Lina had the same issue with Kubrick and the EQyss products worked wonders on his hair. So I gave it a shot and it's wonderful! He hasn't been bathed for almost 2 weeks and seems to get softer and softer everyday! Of course his white parts are looking more creme than white right now, but the texture is great.
I also have the EQyss Avocado Mist spray, but that smells quite strong and I can't really tell if it works great or not, because I've been using it in combo with Coat Handler.

http://www.petedge.com/EQyss-Premier-Creme-Rinse-EQ11616.pro
https://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=44825&categoryId=0&parentCategoryId=0&productVariantId=120651
https://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=44824&categoryId=0&parentCategoryId=0&productVariantId=120650


----------



## maryam187

Jan, the latest pics are taken with his girlie topknot.


----------



## JanB

LOL!!! Um, yes they are...I guess my brain fell out of my head for a moment. Quite common for a woman my age, LOL!!!!

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Pablo looks so handsome - he's just chillin' out on his bed.

He's a cutie.


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, the pics are great! I love Pablo's face, those eyes..... so adorable.  I love how they just rest their head, as if with a great sigh. It's a dog's life!

*"Maryam, if you shave together, why not bath together?
Amanda"*

Hmmm...... what does Amanda know that I don't know?? Shaving together?!! :suspicious:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Maryam, Pablo looks so shiny and nice in these photos. What a cutie patootie.


----------



## maryam187

It's been a while. Here's just a passage of our crazy sessions. LOL, I drive him nuts by singing made up songs or anything else that I know will drive him crazy and he DOES go crazy. Even though it works best when I have my hands free to clap which REALLY gets him going you still get the idea. Enjoy!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Too cute. He didn't know whether to play with the bone or go crazy with the tune you were singing. At one point he looked completely synced to the music. Way to go Pablo!


----------



## pjewel

I couldn't help smiling the whole time I watched.


----------



## irnfit

He's sooooo cute!


----------



## maryam187

LOL, I've been trying to get Pablo to dance Salsa with me in his Tux. He looked kind of clueless though...


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!!! Maryam, you and Pablo just made my day. both of you are so sweet!!


----------



## Havtahava

Ohhhh! I love those videos, Maryam! 
Pablo's tux is adorable too.


----------



## KristinFusco

Oh my gosh Maryam I love the video of you twirling Pablo around in his little tux!


----------



## maryam187

I'm glad no one thinks I'm torturing him, LOL. He was a little confused and tried to give me kisses to make me stop :laugh: Wish his Tux had been more visible.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Maryam you rock! I loved seeing you and Pablo dancing. He is so adorable and so are you.


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Love seeing you and Pablo dance! :clap2:

Someday you're going to make an awesome Mommy----I used to do that with my kids.. Now I put Robbie on a chair and dance. Being autistic he loves music but can not do the movements--so I do his upper half for him!

Pablo looks adorable in his tux! I think Quincy has the same one!:laugh:


----------



## Lina

LOL, that was too cute and funny, Maryam!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Maryam - you finally got the tuxedo. Pablo looks adorable. And it was great watching you dance - you move nice girl!


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, what fun to see Pablo go a little 'nuts' while you sang! And the dancing is too fun to watch. Definitely put a smile on my face.  We have a tux like that at the store I work at, but no one's bought it yet. Nice to see one just like it put to great use. Pablo is sooooo handsome!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Pablo is quite the stud muffin in his tux! What an adorable boy!


----------



## kelrobin

Maryam, I love the tux and the dance lessons! You better watch out . . . he may steal the show at the wedding LOL!!


----------



## Cheryl

Pablo is pretty (OK, VERY) cute, but you are a good dancer.


----------



## Laurief

Very very cute - I absolutely LOVE the TUX!!


----------



## Leeann

Maryam I wanted to come over and join in, it look like you were having so much fun. Pablo is so adorable in his new tux.


----------



## Judy A

Leeann, I'm with you on that one.....made me want to dance!! I'll have to try dancing with Doc and Izzy...and you won't see a video of that!!! They probably have more rhythm than I do!!ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

oh...... I think I am in love with Pablo!! Adorable videos. It is always such fun to see you with your baby... such joy!


----------



## maryam187

You made my day ladies, thanks for the nice comments on my Tux-Pup! Hope we can all have a big Salsa party together one day and have our Havs in Tuxedos and Gowns :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Maryam, you are so fun! I love his little tux but with his markings I think Pablo is in a Tux everday


----------



## maryam187

LOL, Amanda, that's EXACTLY what I just thought. All I should have bought is a bow tie ound:


----------



## DanielBMe

I never realized there were all these videos and pics on this thread. They are awsome. It's funny, in some pics Pablo looks so much like Brando and then in others so much like Bogart.


----------



## Beamer

Hahaahahahah.. Maryam.. thats some good stuff.. Great pics and videos.. 

Ryan


----------



## JanB

Maryam, Pablo looks so handsome in his formal wear :biggrin1:

Now I think we need a salsa how-to video for those of us with two left feet :biggrin1: How fun!


----------



## Sissygirl

Maryam,

Fun video - Pablo is a luv bug!


----------



## marjrc

maryam187 said:


> Hope we can all have a big Salsa party together one day and have our Havs in Tuxedos and Gowns :biggrin1:


Ok.... now if we EVER do this, you do realize we'll be locked away in the loony bin for sure ?!!! ound:


----------



## maryam187

It's been a while since I posted Pablo pics on this thread and I'm so busy doing many other things that I don't get to be on as much as I'd like to. Our camera isn't the greatest and I'm not the most patient photographer, so please excuse...

ETA: I had to have a 'real' evergreen and Pablo inaugurated it right as we were paying for it, LOL. But luckily nothing came out, cause his bladder was empty at that time. He seems to leave the tree alone (other than drinking out of its water bowl and hiding his bone underneath it that is  )


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, so nice to see your posts again and pics of Pablo boy.  What a lovely tree! You should make sure Pablo doesn't drink that water as I've read that there are chemicals that some use on those trees that will leach into the water. Could be dangerous! 

As to peeing on it...... well, ...... good luck ! ound:


----------



## maryam187

Yeah Marj, I figured it wouldn't be the healthiest water to drink. He heard so many 'leave it' commands in a row, he kind of got tired of getting near the tree, LOL.


----------



## Maxmom

Beautiful Maryam and Pablo. I'm glad you posted a thread.


----------



## Mraymo

Pablo's a handsome boy. Beautiful tree.


----------



## pjewel

Maryam,

I laughed out loud at your story of the Christmas tree purchase. What fun these little devils are. So nice to see you here again.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, Pablo looks very handsome underneath that beautiful Christmas tree! Where's his bone?


----------



## michi715

Great pics! Our tree currently has Lina's xpen around it to keep Guapo away from it


----------



## ama0722

Maryam- He just spotted the tree he wanted  I couldn't imagine a real tree. I have had to work hard enough on dash and dora staying out of the bigger plants. Aluminum foil over the dirt helped me!


----------



## maryam187

Just to be on the safe side, we put an ex-pen up every time we leave and over night. I'm home most of the time and watch him like a hawk and shake a can whenever he gets too close. Poor guy, he's such a sweet and quick learner.


----------



## Paige

Great picture, love the tree and Pablo is a handsome guy.


----------



## Missy

Beautiful Pablo, Beautiful Tree!!!


----------



## maryam187

Gosh, it's been a while since I last posted D.O.G. pics in this thread. We had fantabulous weather today and I took some pics for y'all.

PS: the last one is so funny, he looks like a centipede, LOL


----------



## maryam187

Just a few more.


----------



## Poornima

maryam187 said:


> PS: *the last one is so funny, he looks like a centipede,* LOL


:biggrin1:

He is ADORABLE. Looks like he had a great time in the lovely weather. Great pictures! Keep them coming.


----------



## Poornima

Oh, wow, that last picture....are you sure it is Pablo or did Benji sneak in?


----------



## Posh's Mom

boy he is gorgeous maryam, just stunning. love the centipede picture.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Pablo's coat*

He has the shinest most luxurious coat! Do you do anything special? Who were his parents? My next havanese must have silky hair!

I just spent two hours grooming my lovely Cotton Candy boy. He looks lovely...but what a lot of work to get that thick undercoat under control especially after playing at the beach.

Pablo was adorable the day you brought him home and he gets cuter and better looking! Maybe it is because he doesn't have a bro or sis chewing his top knot up! Do you feed him something special? What products do you use? Probably just good genes too!

He is one sexy guy!


----------



## maryam187

This one I had to add despite it being cropped big time. He is standing on one foot, hehe.


----------



## mintchip

Good to see Pablo again
Great photos!


----------



## maryam187

Poornima, Benji came over for a quick shooting and he was back before you even knew he had left!

Thanks Amy, you know it goes down like butter (German saying) to get any pic compliments from you 

Linda, you are so sweet. On today's pictures, his hair looks actually not that silky, cause I had just brushed him before we got out. His top hair is usually a little dry, but the hair right underneath it is pure silk! I have to be very honest with you and tell you that his silky hair is most likely due to the fact that he's from an HSD breeder, his parents are both silky. I use EQyss products and currently feed him Fromm's (which I have the impression isn't as good on his hair as EVO was).

Thanks Sally!


----------



## Maxmom

I agree with Lina, that little paw wave is tooo precious!


----------



## maryam187

DanielBMe said:


> I never realized there were all these videos and pics on this thread. They are awsome. *It's funny, in some pics Pablo looks so much like Brando and then in others so much like Bogart.*


I noticed that too, it must be funny for you when you see Pablo's pics.


----------



## BeverlyA

What fabulous pictures Maryam! He is so beautiful I don't think he could take a bad picture!

His coat is lovely, I know you must take excellent care of it.

Beverly


----------



## Sheri

Maryam, Pablo is a handsome hunk! His hair is so perfect looking...it is interesting that he's a "Havana Silk", I'd love that in my next dog. It would be fun to have two very different coats for variety around the house!

If you get another dog, would you get another HSD or not? Does it matter to you?


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Janan and Beverly :kiss:

Sheri, IF I get another dog, I'd love to go with the same breeder because she is absolutely knowledgeable and breeds wonderful, healthy dogs that happen to look the way I personally prefer them. I honestly don't care whether they're called Havanese or Havana Silk Dogs. I tend to not mention that he's from an HSD breeder unless someone asks me about the silkiness of his hair. To me, he is absolutely beautiful because he is the way he is, no matter the breed he goes by. I don't want to start a Hav vs HSD discussion, but know that there are so called HSDs that do not look like Pablo. I just love the look of most of our breeder's dogs, which may or may not differ from other HSDs. Hope I'm making sense, it's kinda late, LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's so cute!!! I love the hair over his eyes and the centipede photo is funny, tough to count the legs! ound:


----------



## marb42

He is adorable. I love his flowing hair when he runs, and his coat is gorgeous!
Gina


----------



## ama0722

Maryam- He looks so happy too! I do love his coat as well. Can I ask how tall and how much does he weigh?


----------



## Carefulove

What an awesome coat! He is stunning!


----------



## lcy_pt

Ohhhh Pablo.....be still my heart
View attachment 21771


----------



## maryam187

ama0722 said:


> Maryam- He looks so happy too! I do love his coat as well. Can I ask how tall and how much does he weigh?


He is at the absolute top of the standard with 11.5" at the withers (he's 14" long from base of neck to base of tail) and weighs 15.5-15.8 pounds, depending on how much thigh muscle he's carrying around at that time  Note that *I* just measured him with a measure tape and ruler to get the right height as best as I could.
Both of his parents are in the medium range of the standard and brother Nico is too. Pablo just kept growing and growing like weed, guess we watered him well eace:


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Ann, Gina, Zury, and Pat :grouphug:


----------



## Missy

Maryam, Pablo is stunning! I am beside myself with the centipede photo!!!! LOLOL....


----------



## marjrc

What great shots, Maryam! I was going to ask how much Pablo weighs too but I would have guessed about 11, 12 lbs. He looks svelte and light. I mean, I know he's svelte at 15.5 lbs., but he's not at all chunky/square/stocky. Pablo does look more HSD than other Havs I've seen and I don't at all mean that in any 'good' or 'bad' way! Man, just inserting that acronym in a post makes me nervous!! :suspicious: ound: I understand exactly what you meant. Hope you know what I mean too. :biggrin1: 

Thank you for updated pics of your adorable boy.


----------



## irnfit

Pablo is absolutely beautiful, no matter where he came from. I've seen him up close and personal, at he is a great dog. I love the pictures, too.


----------



## Brady's mom

I love Pablo! He looks like he is having so much fun in those pictures. What a special boy!!


----------



## maryam187

marjrc said:


> What great shots, Maryam! I was going to ask how much Pablo weighs too but I would have guessed about 11, 12 lbs. He looks svelte and light. I mean, I know he's svelte at 15.5 lbs., but he's not at all chunky/square/stocky. Pablo does look more HSD than other Havs I've seen and I don't at all mean that in any 'good' or 'bad' way! Man, just inserting that acronym in a post makes me nervous!! :suspicious: ound: I understand exactly what you meant. Hope you know what I mean too. :biggrin1:
> 
> Thank you for updated pics of your adorable boy.


Oh Marj, just reading through your post I got a little dizzy seeing that I'm getting closer to the dreaded 'HSD' word, LOL. I had to read your post again cause I was too nervous the first time. I'm glad you understood what I meant and I always hope other members here, especially those that know me longer, will always understand how I mean things when I talk about Pablo being an HSD or more accurately bred by an HSD breeder. Phew, it's rough to phrase things right with these three letters 

ETA: he looks very light to us as well until we pick him up or weigh him, it just doesn't seem to match his appearance.

Michele, thank you for that very nice compliment!

Karen, I hope my special boy will meet your special boys someday sooner than later.

I am glad everyone can see just how much fun he's having every single day. He brightens up my darkest days with his creative, inquisitive, and happy ways. Woopsie, I'm getting a little teary eyed.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I know how you feel Maryam, nothing like a little furball jumping all over you when you're in a bad mood! Hopefully you'll get to come to GA so I can meet Pablo, and you!!!


----------



## juliav

Maryam,

Pablo is gorgeous, thanks for updateing his pics.


----------



## Leslie

What a gorgeous boy you have, Maryam!


----------



## Sheri

Yes, Maryam, it's his look that I like so much, too! Oops...Apparently there was a humdinger of a thread in times past about HSDs, so, sorry if I brought up a touchy topic... :tape:

With the coat Pablo has, does he mat more or less that the more cotton-coated Havs, do you think?


----------



## maryam187

Sheri, tough question because I have no personal experience with a different coat. Pablo blew coat twice, which was a pain in the behind, obviously. But just comparing it to what I read others went through it wasn't as bad. I now brush Pablo either once a week for 45-60 min., or twice a week for 10-20min. When he has matts, they look like they need to be entirely cut out, but as soon as you start brushing it, it glides right through with the 3rd stroke and I can comb the rest out easily. I have no idea whatsoever how this compares to other Hav coats, sorry.


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Julia and Leslie for complimenting on Pablo's gorgeousness


----------



## maryam187

Sheri, I hope I made it clear in my previous posts that not every HSD looks like Pablo and there are also quite a few Havanese that do look like him. I always like to refer to him as a Hav-HSD mutt :biggrin1: I chose this specific breeder because of the reputation she lived up to AND because I liked the look of her dogs. Back then, I was luckily pretty unaware of the whole Hav/HSD discussion.


----------



## Sheri

maryam187 said:


> Sheri, I hope I made it clear in my previous posts that not every HSD looks like Pablo and there are also quite a few Havanese that do look like him. I always like to refer to him as a Hav-HSD mutt :biggrin1: I chose this specific breeder because of the reputation she lived up to AND because I liked the look of her dogs. Back then, I was luckily pretty unaware of the whole Hav/HSD discussion.


Yes, Maryam, you were clear.

I figure that if/when I get another, I'll just check out their coat types fully, too. It is their appearance that I was largely drawn to, in the first place. I adore Tucker, and love his look. It would be fun to have a different coat type, for variation. (One of my human children is blond, and two have black hair, and I've always thought the variation was fun!)

And, then, after considering coats, I'll fall in love with a puppy and the coat will end up being totally irrelevant! 
:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Sheri said:


> [...]
> And, then, after considering coats, I'll fall in love with a puppy and the coat will end up being totally irrelevant!
> :biggrin1:


LOL, you should have seen the long list of extra wishes I sent my breeder incl. pictures of how I want the coloring to be (B&W with a white tail tip, etc.) and how the puppy should sleep on its back like Monte as a puppy (sent her a pic). I'm glad she didn't send me to the dog house ound:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Maryam, those days bring back funny memories. You were SO nervous and excited! :biggrin1: I know your glad Pablo's breeder was good at reassuring you.

You wrote: *"ETA: he looks very light to us as well until we pick him up or weigh him, it just doesn't seem to match his appearance."*

I know *ETA* stands for estimated time of arrival, but what do you mean here?? :suspicious: I'm too curious not to ask. ound:


----------



## maryam187

Edited To Add dear Marj :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

For those who asked about Pablo's size, here a couple of pics to give you an idea ound: Love how he's staring at the Dane's Schniedel (here you go Kathy, LOL) on the second pic.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great picture Maryam of Pablo and the dane! He is a big boy!

I had to go back to the beginning of this thread. How cool that you kept it as one devoted to Pablo from the beginning, wish I would have done that with Miss Thang.

I skipped ahead to page 17 and holy **** that guy with Lucky? that you tried to have a play date with long ago, what an idiot! I think that she be an example to all: what not to do with your pups when they are playing. I had to laugh to stop my cringing. Poor dog probably needs some "rehabilitation" from Mr. Milan by now...


----------



## kelrobin

maryam187 said:


> For those who asked about Pablo's size, here a couple of pics to give you an idea ound: Love how he's staring at the Dane's Schniedel (here you go Kathy, LOL) on the second pic.


Haha, Maryam . . . I do remember that word ound: They have "envy" of big dogs in that area . . . I'm sure they are amazed! Cute photos of Pablo . . .


----------



## maryam187

Best place to take a nap? INSIDE daddy's tinky shoe of course! ound:


----------



## Sheri

Maryam,
Silly Pablo! Looks like he'd suffocate!


----------



## maryam187

Posh's Mom said:


> Great picture Maryam of Pablo and the dane! He is a big boy!
> 
> I had to go back to the beginning of this thread. How cool that you kept it as one devoted to Pablo from the beginning, wish I would have done that with Miss Thang.
> 
> I skipped ahead to page 17 and holy **** that guy with Lucky? that you tried to have a play date with long ago, what an idiot! I think that she be an example to all: what not to do with your pups when they are playing. I had to laugh to stop my cringing. Poor dog probably needs some "rehabilitation" from Mr. Milan by now...


I'm glad you saw the Dane, I was thinking of you when I took those pictures. 
Those Lucky folks were :crazy:, especially the guy. Total weirdos! Yuck.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Love the stinky shoe picture!!!


----------



## Lina

LOL, Pablo is too funny.


----------



## maryam187

Sheri said:


> Maryam,
> Silly Pablo! Looks like he'd suffocate!


LOL, Sheri. What's funny is that he laid next to the shoe, then started sniffing and went deeper inside, sniffed some more and fell asleep (or was maybe hypnotized?) :suspicious: ound:


----------



## Missy

Maryam, most of us are just OCD CDL"S with MHS and IWAP who are usually GFETE at cute pups and don't give a FF or a RA about whether Pablo is a HSD, HAV, or HSD/HAV mix, or for that matter, we'd love you both even if he were a PWD, TT, Miniature OESD or VBGD for that matter. :biggrin1: 

from now on let's all just think of those initials as meaning Hava Sappy Day!
Hava Safe Day... Hava Saintly Day.... Hava Sumptuous Day... Hava Silly Day....oh this is way too much fun


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Missy :kiss: Right now HSD stands for Hava-Stupid-Dog in our household, cause he can't stop bugging me today, LOL.


----------



## mintchip

maryam187 said:


> Thanks Missy :kiss: Right now HSD stands for Hava-Stupid-Dog in our household, cause he can't stop bugging me today, LOL.


Hava-SMART-dog!! He knows who loves him!:hug:


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Ahhhh Maryam, You and Pablo are both beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pictures!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

I thought I would be able to send some of these shots in for the calendar submission, but it turns out I had to crop them too much, most of them aren't crystal clear, and we had overcast which didn't help either. But they're sure good enough for you to enjoy I think. Can you tell Pablo (our clown) was having a blast?


----------



## Posh's Mom

maryam what are you talking about?! submit!!! those pictures are awesome. love your d.o.g!


----------



## maryam187

If you click on them you can see more details, i.e. the water droplets flying off of Pablo's hair on the last one.


----------



## Sheri

They look very clear to me. Submit them! Pablo is so handsome!


----------



## maryam187

OK, last two. If anyone here is bored and skilled enough, feel free to photoshop these two pics so that the two Pablos attack each other. I'm bored, but not skilled.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Amy and Sheri. I did submit the first two, but all the other ones are <750 KB


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Pablo does look more HSD than other Havs I've seen .


The adult dogs in my signature were gotten from hsd people before hsd was a group or whatever it is. All of them look different so this confuses me. 
Pablo is a doll and I love his name!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Love the ones where all 4 of his feet are off the ground! He's beautiful.


----------



## michi715

Maryam...great pics!!! I love that pablo looks like a samuari because his top knot is so big


----------



## marjrc

Pablo D.O.G. is one happy crazy guy!! I love it! The pictures are amazing, Maryam.

I know you're already gone to Berlin now, so won't see these for a while, but had to comment while I was enjoying the amazing shots you got.


----------



## Missy

Pablo!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Great shots. They are so clear and have such action. Pablo is such a cutie.


----------

